# Quill repair tool



## timvercoe (Aug 16, 2014)

Yrs ago, when I was quite naive about forces involved, I managed to tear up the inside of the quill in my bridge port milling machine.  Found a used one and purchased it only to find out the same had happened to it and the repair was off center.  I tried to turn it in the lathe only to find out that the quil had different degrees of hardness for the tapper, the table end being the hardest.  So even with a carbide tip boring bar I got  poor results.  I bought an air die grinder with a really long housing and made a tool holder for it and ground out the quill using a small stone on the grinder and feeding it with the compound at the correct angle. 

Hopefully I can figure out how to post the photos of the tool holder and die grinder.  No photos of quil or repair no camera at the time.



Thanks for looking  Tim


----------

